# Unfortunately gallery has stopped



## sandman (Oct 9, 2011)

Does anybody else get this message appearing? I get it quite often and it is usually when browsing the market. Any fix for it?


----------



## sandman (Oct 9, 2011)

Should have said I am running A0.6 but also got it on 0.5.


----------



## thefamousmoe (Jan 24, 2012)

I've gotten it a few times on .5. Doesn't seem to do anything.


----------



## mars (Oct 13, 2011)

It was driving me nuts, so i trashed all instances of it and now use quickpic and all is good.


----------



## mercado79 (Dec 13, 2011)

i posted this on the main thread. seems to be a conflict between some versions of gapps and the full update zips. flashing cm9 + gapps in some cases leads to duplicate gallery apk's in the /system/app directory. this can be "fixed" by deleting the gallery2.apk. the one that should remain (assuming you want google integration/sync options available to you) is gallerygoogle.apk....

ditto with calendar.apk and calendargoogle.apk.


----------



## sandman (Oct 9, 2011)

mercado79 said:


> i posted this on the main thread. seems to be a conflict between some versions of gapps and the full update zips. flashing cm9 + gapps in some cases leads to duplicate gallery apk's in the /system/app directory. this can be "fixed" by deleting the gallery2.apk. the one that should remain (assuming you want google integration/sync options available to you) is gallerygoogle.apk....
> 
> ditto with calendar.apk and calendargoogle.apk.


I just tried to delete this apk file but it wouldn't let me.


----------



## SFT (Oct 17, 2011)

mercado79 said:


> i posted this on the main thread. seems to be a conflict between some versions of gapps and the full update zips. flashing cm9 + gapps in some cases leads to duplicate gallery apk's in the /system/app directory. this can be "fixed" by deleting the gallery2.apk. the one that should remain (assuming you want google integration/sync options available to you) is gallerygoogle.apk....
> 
> ditto with calendar.apk and calendargoogle.apk.


I don't have duplicates but i'm getting the same error as OP


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

sandman said:


> I just tried to delete this apk file but it wouldn't let me.


did you mount /system as rw? if that didnt work then go delete it via adb or novaterm


----------



## Nick99EXB (Aug 24, 2011)

I had this problem on 0.5 and 0.6 and fixed them both by flashing this version of gapps EOS_GApps_ics_4.0.3_v10.4 56mb. It fixed the missing calendar sync problem too.


----------



## SFT (Oct 17, 2011)

Nick99EXB said:


> I had this problem on 0.5 and 0.6 and fixed them both by flashing this version of gapps EOS_GApps_ics_4.0.3_v10.4 56mb. It fixed the missing calendar sync problem too.


I just flashed a different version of Gapps and it's fixed gallery and gmails problems i had, thanks.


----------

